# What do you use for Aerial Photography?



## dascrow (Apr 10, 2015)

What's your setup look like?  What equipment are you using?


----------



## C. Brian Kerr (Apr 10, 2015)

I am a pilot and normally have a pilot friend take me up so I can focus on shooting


----------



## waday (Apr 10, 2015)

I wish I had a drone...

My current setup involves turning on the 2 second timer and throwing my camera in the air.


----------



## Destin (Apr 10, 2015)

Generally, one of those. Benefits of being a volunteer firefighter and having friends in departments with ladder trucks.

Photo does not belong to me, was taken by Howard Owens of the Batavian.


----------



## Tailgunner (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm still new to Aerial photography but here is my setup. It's mostly for a hobby but hope to incorporate it into my business as FAA rules are loosened.

Phantom 2
H3-D3 Gimbal
Gopro 4 Black
Gopro 3+ Silver

(Switch Gopros for different things, some times I attach the 4 to the truck while driving during storms or backpack when hiking etc)

Future plans for maned Ariel photography as well.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 25, 2015)

waday said:


> I wish I had a drone...
> 
> My current setup involves turning on the 2 second timer and throwing my camera in the air.


I use a Trampoline.  It's much safer


----------



## KmH (Apr 25, 2015)

How is Ariel?
I haven't seen her in a while. Lol.
That's one a spell checker won't catch.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 25, 2015)

I've had pretty good luck with Landsat 7 though IKONOS has much better resolution.


----------



## petrochemist (Apr 26, 2015)

On the rare occasions he's in the country & our schedules allow I try to go up in a Cessna flown by my brother. Positioning isn't as good as it was on my helicopter flight, but it's easier to avoid reflections from the cockpit glass.

At some point I intend to get an ultra lightweight key fob camera, to try lower level stuff from either a pole or a tethered balloon.  Both very cheap options that just need me to find some time.


----------



## Tailgunner (Apr 26, 2015)

petrochemist said:


> On the rare occasions he's in the country & our schedules allow I try to go up in a Cessna flown by my brother. Positioning isn't as good as it was on my helicopter flight, but it's easier to avoid reflections from the cockpit glass.
> 
> At some point I intend to get an ultra lightweight key fob camera, to try lower level stuff from either a pole or a tethered balloon.  Both very cheap options that just need me to find some time.



Sounds fun, I keep saying I'm going to take a helicopter tour but just haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 26, 2015)

Jet boots.  You know, like the ones Mr. Spock used in the one StarTrek movie.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 27, 2015)

waday said:


> I wish I had a drone...
> 
> My current setup involves turning on the 2 second timer and throwing my camera in the air.




Tossable panoramic ball camera snaps interactive images of world below - TechSpot


----------



## waday (Apr 28, 2015)

480sparky said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I had a drone...
> ...


That's crazy


----------



## MOREGONE (Apr 28, 2015)

My best friend has a DJI Inspire 1

We shot this footage over the weekend, we're both still pretty new at this.


----------



## ruifo (Apr 28, 2015)

dascrow said:


> What's your setup look like?  What equipment are you using?




When flying, depending on what I'm trying to do, this works for me: D810 with 18-35mm f/3.5-4.5; or 50mm f/1.2; or 50mm f/1.8; or 70-200mm f/2.8; or 105mm f/2.8.

The 50mm-105mm focal length interval is my best option, for personal taste.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 28, 2015)

waday said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > waday said:
> ...




Would you rather toss your DSLR up in the air?


----------



## waday (Apr 28, 2015)

480sparky said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


You're a very literal person, aren't you?


----------



## TImsytanker (May 1, 2015)

dascrow said:


> What's your setup look like?  What equipment are you using?



I use a Phantom 2, H3-3D gimbal, gopro hero 3+, Groundstation, mini IOSD and full FPV (fatsharks and black pearl). If I ever have a 'return to China', I will cry.....


----------

